# Sore throat pregnancy symptom?



## merakola

:wacko: So yup; I told myself I wouldn't symptom spot BUTTTTTT we all know that wouldn't last. So anyway; I am in the 2ww ( ugh) and 5dpo and no really strong symptoms. On 2-3dpo I woke up with a KILLER sore throat:cry: . Now I just thought it was because of my allergies ( pollen season :( ) Now I can never remember ever having a sore throat due to allergies but I didnt think it was a real symptom for pregnancy, I also had a killer runny nose. Well the next day the sore throat was gone; just completely disappear thought it was kind of weird. So getting to the point now:
Anybody had any cold like symptoms early in pregnancy , especially this early

Baby dust to allllll! 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## 5-a-side

Honestly I have no idea if its a symptom or not but for the last two days I've had a sore throat too, but I just put that down to simply having a sore throat, never thought about a pg symptom (tho I'm not in the TWW yet)
Hope someone else will be along shortly to help you work this out. I'd be interested in the responses x
Take care and good luck


----------



## EffyM

i had a semi sore throat 2-3 dpo it didnt really hurt as much as seemed like i was going to lose my voice... and i had MAD CRAZY SNIFFLES... the sniffles are barely still there.... 
all possible symptoms have basically disappeared for me im 7dpo now... :(


----------



## merakola

EffyM said:


> i had a semi sore throat 2-3 dpo it didnt really hurt as much as seemed like i was going to lose my voice... and i had MAD CRAZY SNIFFLES... the sniffles are barely still there....
> all possible symptoms have basically disappeared for me im 7dpo now... :(

Yea I am having the same thing. I had the sniffles like crazy but I just put it off since its pollen season ( although I dont know why it was runny this time; i live in florida and pollen doesnt usually get THAT bad) Now its COMPLETELY gone. both soar throat and running nose. Its so weird. I guess Ill try to not symptom spot but we will see . Good luck to all of you ladies!!! :)

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## EffyM

merakola said:


> EffyM said:
> 
> 
> i had a semi sore throat 2-3 dpo it didnt really hurt as much as seemed like i was going to lose my voice... and i had MAD CRAZY SNIFFLES... the sniffles are barely still there....
> all possible symptoms have basically disappeared for me im 7dpo now... :(
> 
> Yea I am having the same thing. I had the sniffles like crazy but I just put it off since its pollen season ( although I dont know why it was runny this time; i live in florida and pollen doesnt usually get THAT bad) Now its COMPLETELY gone. both soar throat and running nose. Its so weird. I guess Ill try to not symptom spot but we will see . Good luck to all of you ladies!!! :)
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

exactly!!!
I live in fl too.. SW FL 
Ft. myers Cape coral area!!


----------



## merakola

EffyM said:


> merakola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EffyM said:
> 
> 
> i had a semi sore throat 2-3 dpo it didnt really hurt as much as seemed like i was going to lose my voice... and i had MAD CRAZY SNIFFLES... the sniffles are barely still there....
> all possible symptoms have basically disappeared for me im 7dpo now... :(
> 
> Yea I am having the same thing. I had the sniffles like crazy but I just put it off since its pollen season ( although I dont know why it was runny this time; i live in florida and pollen doesnt usually get THAT bad) Now its COMPLETELY gone. both soar throat and running nose. Its so weird. I guess Ill try to not symptom spot but we will see . Good luck to all of you ladies!!! :)
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> exactly!!!
> I live in fl too.. SW FL
> Ft. myers Cape coral area!!Click to expand...

O wow !! :) I live in the Fort Lauderdale area :)


----------



## karentia

yes i had cold / sore throat in my 1ww with dd :) take a look at this thread 
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/565486-does-anyone-have-cold-flu-sympyoms.html


----------



## francismummy

I'm 12dpo with a bad sore throat and had a cold since ovulation x


----------



## hoptingfor3

2DPO I felt a sore throat coming on and generally felt like i had been hit by a freight train. NExt day still super tired but sore throat was gone. Now it SOUNDS like I have a cold, but never got a stuffy nose, or anything. Fingers XD! too bad I am only 4DPO now.


----------



## merakola

karentia said:


> yes i had cold / sore throat in my 1ww with dd :) take a look at this thread
> https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/565486-does-anyone-have-cold-flu-sympyoms.html

Wow a lot of ladies that had the same symptoms got their BFP. FX'd hope its a sign!! :)


----------



## merakola

Now that the sore throat and runny nose is gone i have no symptoms what so ever not im kind of doubtful . I know Im only 4/5 dpo but have a feeling im out this month. 

Goodluck to all you ladies. This 2ww is just a killer!! :(

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LauraSquiff

so this thread has given me a little hope! I posted earlier that I've been really run down past couple of days, tiredness today has been awful, haven't been able to do anything. Felt sick also and thought it was all good signs until my nose started running around lunch time and I've been snotty since (sorry!), and in the past hour or so have delevloped a sore throat. I figured that all the previous symptoms must have just meant I was getting ill - but I'm going to try and think positively - I do have this feeling this month isn't my month though. . .


----------



## c_r.e.n.a

hi ladies


im thinking it could be a good sign.. i dont know tho :shrug:

at 5dpo i got a sore throat, and a fever.
then the next day sore throat was kindaa there an the fever was gone but i then got a stuffy nose. and im now 10dpo and i STILL have this freaken runny/stuffy nose.

i really hope these colds we have are our :bfp: in disguise ! :)

baby dust to us all!!


----------



## merakola

I hope it is a sign for all of us!!! I dunno; im kind of feeling like LauraSquiff, like im out this month. My I thought my stuffy nose was from allergies but that lasted for like a day and so did the sore throat, which i never get sick so I dunno. Ugh I just want to know if the :witch: is coming so I can get ready for next cycle. I hope you all get your :bfp: !!!!

:dust: to all


----------



## Hollybush75

I hope so as I've had a sore, scratchy throat since yesterday - 7dpo today


----------



## xheartsx

hello ladies, i got my bfp today and have had a sore throat :) x


----------



## merakola

xheartsx said:


> hello ladies, i got my bfp today and have had a sore throat :) x

Omg that is awesome!!!!!!!!! :) congratulations !!! How long did you have the sore throat for? I had mine one day then it went away now today it feels like it wants to come back !

I am sooooo excited for you ! :) :happydance:


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Ladies, I too have been dealing with a sore throat and cold.I'm on cd12 & had the sore throat on Tuesday along with some very sharp pains. I've been experiencing heartburn off & on, some odd taste in my mouth, vivid dreams, tossing & turning at night. But I was expecting more soreness with my boobs. Which is odd cuz I usually get a lot of soreness before the :witch: arrives. 

Anyhow, I've been positive up until now .... I'm starting to be doubtful :cry:

Well I'm getting a blood test tomorrow. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## c_r.e.n.a

GOODLUCK- wannabeamom :)

keep us updated!!!

:dust:


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

So disappointed. ..... Enough said.


----------



## Arimas

i have had a sore throat as well, but havent tested yet, will update here if i get a BFP :)


----------



## Jacobnmatty

I woke up last 3 mornings with scratchy sore throat and verycongested nose
11 dpo today and heavy pulling feeling stll there in pelvis too


----------



## Bella2223

Hi, I am about 2-3 DPO and I have had a sore dry throat for two days. I drink almost three big water bottles of water while at work and another two when i get home and after two minutes my throat is dry and sore again. I dont have any sniffles or fever so I don't think it's a cold. Hope it means good luck. Fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## livinginhope

Hey ladies, I got my :bfp: four days ago, at 14dpo... I'd sworn I wouldn't test till after AF was due, but the day she was due I tested anyway because I had a funny feeling...

A stuffy nose was one of my main symptoms! Also tiredness, but I put that down to a particularly hectic couple of weeks at work, and a skin breakout on my neck and face (I get the odd one or two, but this time they were ganging up on me!) Weirdly, another thing that made me think 'hmmmm' was a complete lack of tenderness in my bbs, which usually happens before AF arrives, and has actually happened right from ovulation to AF too in the past.

So the sniffles can be an indicator! But so can a lack of symptoms that seem to be fairly common!

FX for you all, and lots of :dust: and positive thoughts coming your way... X


----------



## Bella2223

Congrats livinginhope, I hope its good news for all of us too!


----------



## ange30

congratulations to all who have got their bfp's 
i started with a sore throat last nite and cough , i seemed to have a temp last nite but been ok today, feeling very tired , very thirsty , had a heavy feeling down below a few days ago , i'm 4dpo xx


----------



## ariesmandy

i just got my bfp and i had stuffed nose at 7dpo and sore throat at 9dpo. goodluck hun!


----------



## ariesmandy

just got my bfp yesterday afternoon, heres my symptoms


4dpo- really sore back
5dpo- really sore back, tiredness
6dpo- really sore back, cramps, vivid dreams (6-10dpo)
7dpo- really sore back,cramps, sore bb's, stuffed nose, wave of dizzines/nausea, forgetfulness
8dpo- all of the above 
9dpo- really sore back itchy/sore bb's, sore throat, nausea, creamy/yellow cm
10-15dpo- really sore back, pulling/stabbing cramps, felt like af was coming running to bathroom to check, (tmi) felt wet down there, white/watery cm
11dpo- negative hpt
15dpo- very faint positive 
16dpo- darker positive

hope this helps! goodluck


----------



## merakola

ariesmandy said:


> i just got my bfp and i had stuffed nose at 7dpo and sore throat at 9dpo. goodluck hun!

Thanx :) i got my BFP on 13 dpo and it was very dark very fast so I guess it was a symptom! But thanks again and congrats on you BFP!! :)


----------



## ange30

congrats merokola x i woke up this morning with a stuffy nose , but feel ok apart from sore throat and very croaky voice xx


----------



## ariesmandy

merakola said:


> ariesmandy said:
> 
> 
> i just got my bfp and i had stuffed nose at 7dpo and sore throat at 9dpo. goodluck hun!
> 
> Thanx :) i got my BFP on 13 dpo and it was very dark very fast so I guess it was a symptom! But thanks again and congrats on you BFP!! :)Click to expand...

woohoo! thats awesome congrats and thank you:happydance:


----------



## Cypress

Just noticed the title of this thread and thought, how bizarre, I just got my BFP yesterday and earlier this week had a *terrible* sore throat; I thought it was just a cold, but it never developed into anything else, just a sore throat, that is now gone. I never knew a sore throat could be a preg symptom! I always tried (not entirely successfully!) to avoid symptom spotting, it drove me crazy especially when AF would show at the end of it.

Congrats to all the BFPs, and good luck to all the TTCs!x


----------



## merakola

Cypress said:


> Just noticed the title of this thread and thought, how bizarre, I just got my BFP yesterday and earlier this week had a *terrible* sore throat; I thought it was just a cold, but it never developed into anything else, just a sore throat, that is now gone. I never knew a sore throat could be a preg symptom! I always tried (not entirely successfully!) to avoid symptom spotting, it drove me crazy especially when AF would show at the end of it.
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs, and good luck to all the TTCs!x

Yea I got the sore throat very very early during the two week wait and I thought because of my allergies it wasn't a "real symptom". I saw a lot of ladies up here said that they had the same sore throat but unlike mine it lasted more than one day which is why i forgot about it. But I guess that was our symptom!! Congrats on your BFP :happydance:


----------



## bellahoney

Wow! I'm having sore throat now. I got on today and did a search for sore throat and I found you BFP ladies! Congrads:)


----------



## GTTC49

So many BFPs in this thread!! Makes me wish I had a sore throat! LOL :)

Congrats ladies!


----------



## lovelivelife

im having a sore throat (and some coughing not much) right now since 6DPO til now 11DPO but i also have seasonal allergies too. i was sitting in my bed and i started to feel light headed and fainty and a little dizzy so i hurried and laid my head on my pillow. this isn't the first time i had a lightheaded dizzy faint spell. my face is also very pale (btw i'm brown skin african american lol).


----------



## manduh726

Were you pregnant? I am having similar things.


----------



## MrsCompass

I'm 7DPO today and woke up with a sore throat. I hope I'm one of you lucky ladies!!!


----------



## garry123

hi all
this time these are my symptoms
2-4 dpo..having sore throat, feeling lazy n tired, stuffy nose...n feels like i have a bit high temperature..
is it a sign of early pregnancy or implantation???


----------

